# void Methode abbrechen



## Kapitän (22. Jun 2008)

hallo,

kann ich eine void Methode abbrechen, indem ich einfach return setze?
Zumindest meckert eclipse nicht...


----------



## Kim Stebel (22. Jun 2008)

ausprobieren:
    zeitaufwand: 10 sekunden
    genervte forummitglieder: 0

Beitrag schreiben und fragen:
    zeitaufwand: 100 sekunden
    genervte forummitglieder: mindestens 1


----------



## Gast (22. Jun 2008)

Abbrechen geht auch mit break;


----------



## Kim Stebel (22. Jun 2008)

seit wann bricht man mit break ne methode ab? break ist nur für schleifen oder switch-statements.


----------



## LordLuzifer (22. Jun 2008)

Und damit noch eine sinnvolle Antwort kommt: return ist eine gängige Möglichkeit, um void-Methoden abzubrechen, break dagegen nicht.


----------



## Kim Stebel (22. Jun 2008)

break ist nicht nur nicht gängig sondern nicht einmal syntaktisch korrekt...


----------



## Baunty (23. Jun 2008)

er schreibt doch das eclipse nich meckert also hat er´s wohl ausprobiert und wollte wohl nur wissen ob das immer geht? ob es irgendwelche komplikationen dabei geben könnte ( in irgendwelchen für ihn unvorhersehbaren situationen )?
@kim: kann er doch nicht wissen, musst nicht gleich los meckern wenns dich nervt zu helfen lies hier nicht  :roll:


----------



## Krondor (23. Jun 2008)

Fazit:

return: bricht eine Methode ab
break: bricht eine Schleife ab
continue: bricht den momentanen Schleifendurchlauf einer Schleife ab und beginnt mit dem nächsten

Denke man kann den Thread closen


----------

